# Miss T ... 160 lbs lighter ...



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Just came across this pic as I was cleaning up.
She went from 10 to 170 lbs of love ... and still growing ...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Aww... she was such a cute little pup!!! She's still cute... just not so little anymore, LOL!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

adorable... and only 10 lbs huh?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW what difference and how fast they grow up


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

How cute.... I bet the clip from the leash looks much smaller against her now.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow.....what a whopper !!!!!! gorgeous though, is she a mastif ??


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a cute big puppy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a cute baby she was!!! Now she's a majestic lady


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet little face. And she can lick yours now in one fell swoop.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

davebeech said:


> wow.....what a whopper !!!!!! gorgeous though, is she a mastif ??


Yes, Miss T is an English Mastiff.
Bet she'd fall in love with Tom if she saw him !!! Just like I did !
Hmmm ... Tom X Miss T = :heartbeat !!! 
LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful face! My nephew married someone with two English Mastiffs. They were wonderful dogs.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

AWWWWW - what a sweet treasure to find!!! Miss T was such a pretty puppy! Was fun to see that photo - thanks for sharing.



Tiffany


----------

